# A few more new babies



## paphioboy (Sep 9, 2011)

A friend offered to sell me this Phal sumatrana. My jaw dropped to the floor when I saw how gigantic the plant was, and with 3 old spikes to boot (2 more spikes have dried, to the right)! The mount is 30cm long for size reference:





Other stuff I got from him:
Stanhopea wardii:




Stanhopea jenischiana:




A good clone of phal fasciata:





And something in bud that I got end of last year. One of the things that thrive under semi-neglect. Easier than Maudiae paphs. Wanna guess? :evil:


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 9, 2011)

Cool aquisitions!!! :clap:

I have no idea about the paph id though...


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 9, 2011)

that really is a monster sumatrana plant; don't miss to show the blooming!!! Jean

(no idea for the spike )


----------



## Shiva (Sep 9, 2011)

A nice friend indeed!


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 9, 2011)

Shiva said:


> A nice friend indeed!


I agree!


----------



## W. Beetus (Sep 9, 2011)

Great purchases!


----------



## orchidreamer (Sep 10, 2011)

Wow, that is an amazingly large phal :clap: Congrats on your new acquisitions!


----------

